# Looking for a nice Honey FO



## Pug Mom (May 10, 2012)

I want to make a honey goat milk soal with oats on the top.  Anyone have any good honey FOs?


----------



## pgnlady (May 10, 2012)

I use Honey (L'Occitane en Provence type) from Daystar.  It smells wonderful, and sticks forever.  No A, but discolors a tan so perfect for Honey.


----------



## kharmon320 (May 10, 2012)

The Wild Mountain Honey from Peak's is a really strong honey FO.  I wouldn't use more than 0.5oz ppo and that's a strong honey scent.  It is reported to misbehave so I would make sure everything is really well mixed before adding the FO.  I used a whisk and was fine, but my honey didn't mix in well.


----------



## Pug Mom (May 11, 2012)

Peak is out of stock.... (


----------



## Pug Mom (May 11, 2012)

pgnlady said:
			
		

> I use Honey (L'Occitane en Provence type) from Daystar.  It smells wonderful, and sticks forever.  No A, but discolors a tan so perfect for Honey.



I could only find honey almond on their site...and I detest almond....


----------



## Soapy Gurl (May 12, 2012)

The non almond one is on this page - http://www.daystarsupplies.com/premiumNew-4.htm#Honey

I have it but haven't soaped with it.  My plan is to add oats to it too!


----------



## pgnlady (May 12, 2012)

You have to go to page 4 of their Premium oils to find it.  They are a little strange to navigate until you've been there a couple of times.


----------



## Pamela (May 14, 2012)

kharmon320 said:
			
		

> The Wild Mountain Honey from Peak's is a really strong honey FO.



I second that....it sticks forever and smells amazing!!!


----------



## Pug Mom (May 15, 2012)

Pamela said:
			
		

> kharmon320 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish it wasn't out of stock!!!!


----------



## SoSoapy (May 16, 2012)

I recently soaped daystar's buttermilk and honey and it is VERY strong so far.

 It also has a definite almond note as well as discolors to a tan color, but so far, 2 friends have liked it. 

hth :wink:


----------



## Pug Mom (May 21, 2012)

Peak had the wind honey back in stock, so I got some.  I also got a sample pack since I had to pay a stupid amount of $$ for shipping...


----------



## maxxx39 (Jun 19, 2012)

I used honey FO from Sweetcakes and honey FO from Wholesale Suppliers.  Personally I liked both they're strong and definitely honey.  I use mine for melt and pour but I am sure they do well in other applications....


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm sorry but i ordered Sweetcakes honey FO and i about died when i took the cap off to sniff it. I knew immediately that i would NEVER use it. I used to be an apartment manager for years. This scent totally reminded me of when I would have to do move out inspections. Imagine a HOT summer day and walking into a closed up apartment building where the renters let their puppies pee all over the carpet. ya. no thanks. *pluggs nose* On the other hand, my friend loves it and wants me to make her soap out of it but I just dont think I could handle soaping with that "puppy urine" smell lmao...just my 2 scents !

ps~ I've tried sniffing it 3 times since then just to make sure...and nope. Aint gonna happen


----------



## terminatortoo (Feb 12, 2013)

I just made honey soap, pics soon to come and I used Oatmeal and Honey FO from Natures garden, I really like how it came out. I added a little over a tablespoon of real honey to it and it turned a nice tan color perfect for a honey soap. It smells clean. http://www.naturesgardencandles.com...101/-Oatmeal-Milk-n-Honey-Fragrance-Oil-.html


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 12, 2013)

terminatortoo said:


> I just made honey soap, pics soon to come and I used Oatmeal and Honey FO from Natures garden, I really like how it came out. I added a little over a tablespoon of real honey to it and it turned a nice tan color perfect for a honey soap. It smells clean. http://www.naturesgardencandles.com...101/-Oatmeal-Milk-n-Honey-Fragrance-Oil-.html


 
Thanks for the tip! Im still on the hunt for a good honey scent. I cant wait to see your soap!


----------



## terminatortoo (Feb 12, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> Thanks for the tip! Im still on the hunt for a good honey scent. I cant wait to see your soap!


I'm just waiting a few days to see if it changes color at all.


----------



## 2lilboots (Feb 12, 2013)

I like the scent of my Oatmeal, Milk, and Honey soap that I made that I didn't put any FO in at all.  It smells sort of nutty and sweet.


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 12, 2013)

2lilboots said:


> I like the scent of my Oatmeal, Milk, and Honey soap that I made that I didn't put any FO in at all.  It smells sort of nutty and sweet.


 Right? I noticed that too with the oatmeal, GM & honey soap I just made. I didnt add anything either and it totally smells sweet and nutty. I was going to order a nice honey FO (once i found one) but changed my mind since it smells so good without it


----------



## kharmon320 (Mar 8, 2013)

The Honey FO from EBB is a very strong honey FO that seems to stick well.  It does discolor quite a bit, but smells very sweet, no almond notes at all.  I still like Peak's Wild Mountain Honey.  It is stupid strong also.  I may make a batch with only 0.25 oz/ppo the next time.


----------



## paillo (Mar 9, 2013)

kharmon320 said:


> The Wild Mountain Honey from Peak's is a really strong honey FO.  I wouldn't use more than 0.5oz ppo and that's a strong honey scent.  It is reported to misbehave so I would make sure everything is really well mixed before adding the FO.  I used a whisk and was fine, but my honey didn't mix in well.



This is my current favorite honey FO, but I've only used  it in M&P for a soap with bear embeds.


----------



## lisamaliga (Mar 15, 2013)

MMS has a lovely Honey Almond. If you don't like that, there's a Honey Harvest that's very full and rich. Here's the link to the page:
https://www.thesage.com/catalog/FragranceOils.html


----------

